# Jetta 1.4 Exhaust System and Aftermarket Component Upgrades



## burnsze15 (7 mo ago)

This is intended for members who are very knowledgable and experienced with Exhaust systems.
Are either of these scenarios possible and good options for the Jetta 1.4

Looking to add the ECS quad tip exhaust diffuser and axle back system. See photo.

Can I delete both the mid and end mufflers and do one of the following:
-Add one barrel shaped Borla Type S or similar muffler to the location of the Mid Muffler (just downstream of the down pipe and Cat) then the EAxle Back Y to the quad tips or…
-Delete the mid and end mufflers, replace the mid location with a straight pipe and then add the axle back ECS Y, and add one Borla muffler (see photo) to the end of each output just prior to the Quad tips in the location of the dual mufflers on the GLI stock exhaust?

Borla makes a Cat Back system as well only for ECS, and I may do that however Im looking at doing this as an alternative.

I don’t want to just delete the end muffler and replace it with the AxleBack ECS. Not thrilled with that option - it’s illegal and the sound or gains arent that great.


















ECS Axle Back Kit and Diffuser









Muffler option discussed for each rear end output









Mid Muffler position replacement option








Stock


----------

